# Where to get photos/patterns for CNC router?



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Guys!
Haven't built or purchased a CNC router yet but am wondering if there are any websites where you can get patterns or photos to carve with the CNC router? 
Whether they are free or moderately priced (free is always good if they're high enough quality) but I'm guessing that there is a difference in the quality of the product as well.
Thanks in advance for the help! Have a great day!:smile:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

What you will need in order to create carvings are 3 D files. Simply Google search 3 D files and there are many sights that offer these up. 

You can of course use photos in the process of creating your own 3 d files in software like Aspire. you can try that for free at Vectric.com. they also have links to models and their own extensive 3 D clipart. most fun is building your own..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> most fun is building your own..


Bulls**t!!

That can be frustration at it's peak ------I mean you can spend a lot of time "creating" and then see the toothpaths not like it.


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks Scottart for the suggestion! So honesttjohn, what do you suggest where to locate the files?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I get most of mine from Aspire Clipart, they're Vector 3d site, and Design and Make site. Have also gone on Ebay and got a file or 2 from Europe. One you have some basic models, you can do many variations of the same thing to create different pieces. But I'm not near as creative or talented as Scottart, so I have to make do with what my limited abilities allow.

Carving text is just a matter of getting what font you want.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have done mostly 2 and 2.5D projects. I import vector art I find on bing or Google, stuff I draw in AutoCAD, or bitmaps I trace in Aspire. I have used the drawing features of aspire to create some projects from scratch, but I still have a lot of learning to do!

I have also gleaned a few project files from the Aspire forum, and been able to modify them a little


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

I get some very nice files from Facebook groups.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

For photos I use Photo vcarve from Vectric you can input any photo into it and using their software get high quality carvings out


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Bulls**t!!
> 
> That can be frustration at it's peak ------I mean you can spend a lot of time "creating" and then see the toothpaths not like it.


The more of them that you create the better you will get and the better you get the better the models become. Big thing is don't be afraid to try out all the option to create shapes and you will realize how to use some of them to create or manipulate your models.

Play Play Play

Of course you can still find decent models you can use that are free and remember if you use 3d programs you can usually modify those for your own use for different applications.


----------



## tjlutz (Jan 25, 2017)

Gentlemen, I appreciate all the input/suggestions and will be continuing my search for cnc router machines/systems/kits and will be asking for your shared knowledge/experience! Thanks again so much!!!!!


----------

